# rusted screentops for exo terra



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

A rookie mistake....sometimes I don't open the "Front doors" to my exo terra's, and instead go from above.......misting through the screen tops...

They've since begun to rust, I see it bleed onto the saran wrap there...

Is this fatal for the frogs/reptiles?

I don't believe they sell replacement screens, and being a handyman-not....I might have someone that can help me replace them........so my question is w/ which material:

1]]]Stainless steel mesh?

2]]]Galvanized metal mesh?(safe for them?)

3]]]Some kind of plastic mesh(heat resistant to the lights)


Also, is this something that I have to be concerned w/ for my 20L and 10gallon w/ screen tops? Do all of these rust eventually? I even wonder if I were to JUST do the door method w/ the exo terra's.....if...in all eventuality, would it rust as well....

Thank you for your time.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am not sure how or if the rust is harmful to the animals, but i would not take the risk. You can buy some enamel paint in a spray can and coat the the wires with it to make it a little more water proof.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

The screen comes out pretty easily by removing the rope inside the top, then you can replace it with fiberglass window screen like we use for our substrate divider. The screen blocks a lot of light though. I found it a lot easier to have glass made for the top, which has only run about 15 dollars.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If it's a store bought screen top, it's not that easy (MELLOWROO421 it sounds like you're talking about a home made screen top made from window screening parts) as the wire mesh is often welded to the metal rims.

When using a metal screen top, try and get the screen lids that have painted mesh so the rusting doesn't happen, or are made from fiberglass screening to begin with. The biggest problem I've had with those type tops is deposits from the water building up and using vinegar to clean it occassional.

If you are using heat lamps, you will need to keep using metal mesh, but you shouldn't be using them with PDFs since they usually need cooler temps. If you are just using flourescents, and you shouldn't have them sitting on the tank, fiberglass screening is the way to go since it won't rust and is much better for dealing with the constant wet of the PDF tanks.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/compact_top.php

One fixture rests comfortably on each of the exo terra's.......flourescent lighting indeed.............and my biggest exo(18X18X24) has a 25watt red bulb spotlight on it..............

These exo's are for treefrogs and an anole(no poison darts yet  )

((i was going to post this message in OTHER AMPHIBIANS but chose BEGINNER DISCUSSION by process of elimination!  ))


Maybe it's just me being tired now(not much sleep last night cause of fretting), but the "rust" marks are not as apparent now....perhaps because they are not wet.....but something I definitely want to take care of in the long run, and not before long........

Is galvanized metal something okay for amphibians? And in the future(especially when I get the screening replaced), should i ONLY and ALWAYS mist from the front doors and never from above again?

Thank you again


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was assuming it was the top that comes along with the exo-terras. I forgot to comment on the store bought tops for the 10 and 20g tanks. You are right Kero, those are welded, but the tops for the exo's I have all have a plastic rim with the screen roped in like a window screen. Those are easy enough. As for the 10 and 20, no comment


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I have removed the screen from my exo-terra top and it is no easy task. The rope is melted or glued in place and is not an easy out...I cant say I have replaced them yet but I have taped glass pannels in the place of the front screen. The screen I have in back has a humidifier that pours through it. No rust yet.


----------



## Chano (Oct 29, 2007)

There is actually an easy (in theory) fix for this. I do not own an exo terra but from what i can tell the screen top is removable correct? If you are already using seran wrap to seal the top remove the top and place the seran wrap underneath the top and just mist through the doors. The humidity will eventually rust the screen if the seran wrap is on the outside anyhow. To remove the rust. (which is just surface rust.) You could use a wire brush it will take the rust off. I would assume the screen is stainless but as i said i do not own an exo so it could be galvanized. (steel of any type is a really bad choice for a terrarium IMO but stainless would be a far better option from a business standpoint. I.E.slightly more expensive but far more durable and looks nicer.) Either way it will surface rust with prolonged exposure to the high humidity. if you wish to keep a screen top for misting honestly your best option is fiberglass screen. I really cant honestly tell you how the fiberglass resists heat but i cant imagine it being any worse than seran wrap.


----------



## bsharrah (Jan 15, 2008)

They do sell replacement tops for the Exo-Terra's. Unfortunately, I do not have permission to post links or I would. Price to pay for being a noob I guess. If you can't find a supplier, PM me for the link.

Bart


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

That really surprises me that they're rusting. I've often thought about misting through the screen, but never did before on mine. So far the humidity hasn't caused any corrosion on our (6) - Exo Terras and the oldest is over 2 years old.

I would recommend contacting Exo Terra through their website. I bought one Exo Terra that had a problem with the screen top and I couldn't take it back to the place I bought it because they were going out of business. I got on the Exo Terra website and found a link for their Customer Service. I pleaded my case and in a very short time heard back from them asking that I take a picture of the problem. Within 2 weeks they shipped me a new screen top free of cost with no shipping cost either. I was VERY impressed with their Customer Service!

Regardless if you misted through your screen top or not Exo Terra makes these enclosures to used in many different environments. I honestly feel that they should not have rusted and I think Exo Terra had the same design intent as well. By bringing these issues forward to the manufacturer, it enables them to make changes on their future products in efforst top make better product.

Good Luck!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

My personal thoughts on the Exoterra screen lids... is that they were obviously not designed for the truely high humidity habitats which is obvious seeing as the lid is completely screen. Given a chance to dry, their lids should not have an issue... water constantly sitting on them will result in rust. The "rainforest" animals they list as good inhabitants for their terrariums with the rainforest kit are animals that (if they are actually from the rainforest) are from drier layers of the forest (most are from wet forests - and yes there is a difference). They are species that need the higher ventilation the screen lid provides... we basically jerry rig the tanks to work for us. This means modifying the lids... I'm sure it's been brought up many times in the construction section (how the lids have been modified).

If you want to try to just replace the screen, replace it with the fiberglass that won't rust, or try misting from the front. Since you should be cleaning as you mist as well, you'd need to mist from the front to really wash the leaves of the plants off.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm on the "mist from the front doors" gig now, for sure!

I think I'm definitely going to get in touch w/ Exo Terra....that would be great if they set me up w/ free replacements, being that these are so NEW!

I just hope..this does not happen again.

Thanks for your input people!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I called Exo Terra and they are going to replace the screen tops!! The guy said he "hasn't heard of anything like this happening before", which I'm not so sure I believe......he said he would get in touch w/ the Water-something department about this......and when I asked him what the material is/was, he said it's specc'ed stainless steel!!

Hmmmmm!

Anyway, after i email/fax over the receipts, they will ship the new tops out...............so that's good news! Phew!  No manual labor in necessity!!

Thanks for the idea to get ahold of them


----------

